# Labview und OPC



## Nais (30 November 2007)

Hallo,

hat einer von Euch schon einmal LabView in Verbindung mit einem OPC-Server getestet? Wenn ja gibt es eine Möglichkeit
ohne das LabView DSC -Zusatzpaket auszukommen?
Wir haben bis jetzt immer mit AG-Link gearbeitet, was sich aber bei mehreren SPSen + NetLink PRO im Zusammenspiel als recht langsam erweist,
weshalb wir das "Daten einsammeln und verteilen" an einen OPC auslagern wollten. 
Leider ist bei NI nichts ausser dem sauteueren DSC- Optionspaket zu finden.
Gibt es eventuell sogar fertige  VI`s  für den  OPC-Zugriff ?

Danke im voraus

Uwe


----------



## PeterEF (30 November 2007)

Also ich habe Labview bisher als Client mit OPC-Servern von Phoenix-Contact (und Inline-Klemmen) und von Wago laufen, in den Versionen 6i und 7.x.

Aber auch bei der aktuellen 8.5 sollten die VI's für OPC dabei sein, einfach mal den Example-Finder bemühen und OPC eintippen (unten rechts im Startfenster). 

Auf der Basis von 'Browse OPC Items Monitor.vi' bzw. 'Browse to OPC Item.vi' kann man eigentlich ganz gut aufbauen.

DSC hab ich dazu nicht gebraucht, allerdings ist auch die Geschwindigkeit nicht berauschend............


----------



## Question_mark (1 Dezember 2007)

*Frag den Rainer*

Hallo,



			
				Nais schrieb:
			
		

> LabView in Verbindung mit einem OPC-Server getestet?



Ja, ich habe einige Verbindungen von S5-155U über Ethernet zu LabView über den Kommunikationsweg OPC-Server projektiert und aufgebaut, funktioniert ohne Problem auf Seite des OPC-Servers. Egal welches Protokoll und welche Steuerung.



			
				Nais schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja gibt es eine Möglichkeit ohne das LabView DSC -Zusatzpaket auszukommen?


Kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten, da der der LabView Anteil von NI selber durchgeführt wurde. 
Ich habe den NI Programmierer nie persönlich getroffen, nachdem ich den ganzen OPC-Server und die Verbindungen projektiert hatte, konnte er die LabView Projektierung ohne Probleme fertigstellen.



			
				Nais schrieb:
			
		

> AG-Link gearbeitet, was sich aber bei mehreren SPSen + NetLink PRO im Zusammenspiel als recht langsam erweist



Dann würde ich doch mal den Rainer Hönle hier aus dem Forum ansprechen, bevor Ihr eine kostenträchtige Umrüstung eures vorhandenen Systems in Betracht zieht. Der Rainer hat vielleicht doch noch eine günstigere Lösung parat, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher  
Oder der Rainer kann klären, warum eure AG-Link Verbindung anscheinend langsam ist, was ich mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen kann, aber vielleicht macht Ihr auch nur einen Fehler.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Dezember 2007)

Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit:
Welche SPSen (MLFB-Nummer + FW-Version!) sind wie vernetzt und werden wie abgefragt? Welche Zykluszeiten haben die SPSen? Welche AGLink-Funktionen kommen zum Einsatz?


----------



## Nais (2 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Herr Hönle,

das ganze war eine Vernetzung von 12 Steuerungen verschiedenster Baujahre (4x CPU315 alte Bauart,  1x S5 115U, 1x S5 95U, 5x C7-635, 1x CPU315 neu /genauere Daten kann ich nächste Woche besorgen).
Unsere Labview- Applikation hat nacheinander per AG-Link die einzelnen Steuerungen bzw. NetLinks abgefragt. Leider war trotz des eingestellten 100ms-Zyklus im Labview die Aktualisierungsrate teilweise über 4s.
Unser Gedanke bestand nun darin dieses Daten sammeln und schreiben künftig auf einen OPC- Server auszulagern und die LabView- Anwendung nicht mehr damit zu belasten.
Den passenden Client habe ich bei NI für teuer Geld gesehen (DSC-Modul), bzw. werden wir den von PeterEF beschriebenen Weg einmal ausprobieren.
Bietet Deltalogic analog zu AG Link auch entsprechende "Client-VI`s" für den OPC an ?

Danke Uwe


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Nais,

wir haben nichts in Richtung VI für OPC. 
Vielleicht können aber die Abfragen in LabView parallelisiert werden. Unser LabView Spezialist im Support ist Hanns-Joerg Renschler. Einfach mal mit ihm Kontakt über support@deltalogic.de aufnehmen.


----------

